# Bad trip home from the hospital



## shadetree_1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well not really but I felt bad all the way home, left the hospital at 2pm today with (baring any accidents) just enough time to get to the school to pick up my baby grandson (I say baby because he is the youngest) 8 years old, now understand that poppy has always been there to get him without fail and there is no way I will have the little guy standing there worried and scared because I am not there to get him however I was conflicted because 2 lanes over was a landscaper with a full load of Olive headed for the dump and I did not have the time to spare to run him down and take it off his hands and save him a dump fee, I was however on time to get my little guy and that made it ok. ( but secretly I was upset)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2014)

I knkw the feelin g about the little man. I would pass up 10000 lbs of free hrb to get to my little man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I knkw the feelin g about the little man. I would pass up 10000 lbs of free hrb to get to my little man




Uh huh , i believe you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Ouch! Did you take note of the tree company, by any chance??? Might be able to follow up for future wood "disposal." Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2014)

Shew... that title worried me, buddy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking care of 5 yr old granddaughter part time and 13 yr ol grandson 80% of the time I know exactly how you feel- you would think the second time around that you would feel less obligation but you feel More!!. You are a GREAT gramps Joe..........


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Ouch! Did you take note of the tree company, by any chance??? Might be able to follow up for future wood "disposal." Chuck





Mike1950 said:


> Taking care of 5 yr old granddaughter part time and 13 yr ol grandson 80% of the time I know exactly how you feel- you would think the second time around that you would feel less obligation but you feel More!!. You are a GREAT gramps Joe..........



No complaints here, we have raised our 17 year old grandson since the day after he was born and we have enjoyed him greatly and the little guy is special also he's always outside with me or in the shop with me, his dad works his butt off and has very little time to spend with him and our daughter (both boys mom) just never got the mother gene I guess so all of the drawings and stuff he does at school are on nana's bedroom wall not his moms, they needed us and we needed them and they are the light of our life! We would not have it any other way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Ouch! Did you take note of the tree company, by any chance??? Might be able to follow up for future wood "disposal." Chuck



One of the "fly by nights" no name or contractors number on the truck.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Right there with you Joe. We raised #1 Grandson and his sister plus our 5 kids to. Lots of sacrifices and priority changes but worth it all the way brother. Like Jonathan said, that thread title was a little scary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 11, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Right there with you Joe. We raised #1 Grandson and his sister plus our 5 kids to. Lots of sacrifices and priority changes but worth it all the way brother. Like Jonathan said, that thread title was a little scary.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did not mean to scare anyone, should have worded it a lot different!!


----------

